# Goeie morgen



## Qomodo (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm new to this forum and I want to introduce myself, my name is Dion F. and I'm from Holland.

I've been doing digital orchestration for quite some time. I'm attending my bachelor, Composition for the Media(Hogeschool der kunsten Utrecht).

I'm joining this forum because I want to learn(!) and share my stories with therest of the same-minded people like me(Awesome people)!

Greetings from my humble "koude kikkerlandje" Holland

My works:
https://soundcloud.com/q0m0d0


----------



## windshore (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome to VI control!


----------



## Resoded (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

